# Rear shifting problem



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

My Record 10 speed setup has a problem with rear shifting that seems to be getting worse.
It started out with some minor noise, then shifts over multiple cogs didn't work well anymore (jumping between two gears), now even single shifts sometimes jump two gears.

I've tried the usual adjusting of the cable, but it doesn't help: the shifting is either bad on the high gears or on the low gears.

The derailleur hanger alignment is basically perfect (checked with DAG-2).
I exchanged various parts:
- different rear wheel (with Veloce 10s cassette).
- different rear derailleur (Centaur 10s).
- different chain (Wippermann instead of Campagnolo).
none of the changes fixed the problem.
I unwrapped the handlebar so there is even less friction for the cable, but it doesn't seem to be a friction problem as the derailleur shifts to the smallest cog without hesitation. However, if this could be the source of the problem, I could replace the cable/housing.

So it seems the only possible cause is the shifter itself? The group is about 5 years old now and it was transferred twice (1 year ago, then 6 months ago) to different bikes. Is there some (simple?) way to check the shifter? Unfortunately I don't have another 10 speed shifter available for testing. Moreover, after having seen a mechanic work on a Campagnolo 10 speed shifter I know that I'm not able to work on the inner parts myself.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Its possible that the shifter needs to be rebuilt. Its very easy to do. I followed this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxOfgqiiZtY&playnext=1&list=PL38D344774BE41D0A


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 I felt it was like the last frontier of bike mechanics - but managed it OK.

Get the early version spring carrier, not the later Ultra version.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Got Time said:


> My Record 10 speed setup has a problem with rear shifting that seems to be getting worse.
> It started out with some minor noise, then shifts over multiple cogs didn't work well anymore (jumping between two gears), now even single shifts sometimes jump two gears.
> 
> I've tried the usual adjusting of the cable, but it doesn't help: the shifting is either bad on the high gears or on the low gears.
> ...


Campy says you should concentrate on the middle 3-5 cogs when adjusting derailleur. If it shifts well here, it should shift well every where else. These are also gears that are used most often. Honest!, that's what my mechanic says and he's a Campy expert.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

here, I'll point OP to the parts - go for it!

Bikeman Campagnolo Ergo Right Hand Index Spring Carrier 1998-2006 Accepts 2004-2006 Record Ultra

1 of these:










Bikeman Campagnolo Ergo Right Index Spring fits All (Also Available in 4 Packs, LD9784)

2 of these:










total $23 plus shipping.

I too followed the video that Duke posted. If you are just doing the carrier & springs then the front dissassembly from 2:01 to 3:16 can be skipped.

Just think of the feeling of accomplishment when you successfully rebuild your shifter.

And, if your shifter is an "Ultra", you should notice an improvement. Remember the premium "Red" shifters?


----------



## amicus (Mar 2, 2007)

I would try the least expensive option first. If you haven't greased the derailleur cable then try that first and eliminate that possibility as the problem. A little coating of white lithium would be a good choice.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*A few other things*

Also check your derailleur hangar is tight. These tend to come loose once and a while and can cause screwy shifting. Check your cassette carefully for any cracked cogs or spacers.
Beyond that I too suspect the carrier and spring in the shifter. Just eliminate all these other easy checks befor diving in.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

amicus said:


> I would try the least expensive option first. If you haven't greased the derailleur cable then try that first and eliminate that possibility as the problem. A little coating of white lithium would be a good choice.


I would use chain lube as opposed to grease, as grease in this application will draw more contaminants in and gum up theorks. Chain lube will keep things moving free longer.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Got Time said:


> My Record 10 speed setup has a problem with rear shifting that seems to be getting worse.
> It started out with some minor noise, then shifts over multiple cogs didn't work well anymore (jumping between two gears), now even single shifts sometimes jump two gears.


Your G-springs are worn and/or broken and the carrier may have broken. Carriers seemed to go about twice as long as G-springs in my first generation lever although if you find yours is intact you probably want to replace it to save yourself the extra labor.

Keep spares for both on-hand and expect to replace right G-springs about every five years assuming your riding habits stay the same.

If you plan on keeping the group for a long time while ordering right shifter parts I'd also pickup a thumb lever return spring, front paddle return spring, and maybe a front paddle. Eventually those springs fail due to fatigue and you risk Campagnolo discontinuing the parts like they did with first generation ergo levers.

Removing and reinstalling the brake hood is probably the hardest part of the rebuild which is to say it's not a big deal.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I replaced the cable (and housing) yesterday and the same problem occurs, hence it must be the shifter.

However, the shifting itself is not "mushy" as it happens when the spring breaks (this happened to me several times with other Campagnolo shifters that I have on my commuting bikes: I'm shifting a lot during commute hence the springs break about every two years).

I've seen the video about the shifter overhaul, but those small springs will probably cause trouble for me... well, in the worst case I'll disassemble the shifter and if I can't put it back together I give it to my LBS to fix it.
BTW: the video doesn't show the use of any grease (only Locktite on the main screw?), is that implied (or did I simply miss it)?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Just to see whether something is wrong with the bike (chainline etc), I put a 9 speed shifter on it and a wheel with a 9 speed cassette but didn't change anything else (10 speed chain and derailleur). That shifts very well, at least in the workstand. Maybe I'll ride that for a while and see where I can find a 10 speed shifter for testing (my LBS maybe).


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just replaced the carrier of the G-springs in my right shifter. The carrier's guide/stem where the spring clips onto was broken off. 
This carrier is made of a plastic/composite and therefore prone to issues. 
Here's a pic of the parts replaced. The new Campy kit came with the carrier, 2 G-springs and washer. 
Old set on left and new on right. 
View attachment 260584


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Take a file and file smooth any burrs on the sides of your cassette.


----------

